# Sedex Thingy



## dataphage (20/5/08)

I bought 6 of these out of curiosity the other day. Thought I'd have a play with them and see if they're any good.

Thought they might be good for high gravity beers, barley wines etc. that you want to keep long term. Get them to the point where the majority of the bottle conditioning has taken place and then remove the sediment catcher and carefully put a crown seal on it.

Got a bitter in the works at the moment due for bottling at the weekend, I might stick some pics on here as it conditions.

Anyone used these before? Comments?


----------



## devo (20/5/08)

I never saw bottle sediment in my home brew as a problem that warranted removal....Keeps ya regular!


----------



## brettprevans (20/5/08)

well considering the average brewer would have 3 batches or so bottled at any one time you'd need at least 150 of them (1 for each bottle) which means your up for $600. now I did have 350 odd bottles ready for drinking at one stage. buggered if im going to spend $1800 for sediment reducing things. hell you could go straight to kegs and top of the line filtering units. 

I also think you missed the point. its a 2 part unit, where you dont use a crown seal. also if you did take it off to put a cown seal on, you'd loose most of the carbonation as soon as released the pressure.

not a bad idea but cost is prohibitive. and certainly nothing racking wont fix and its a hell of a lot cheaper

EDIT: thats right Devo. wonders of live yeast in your guts


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/5/08)

there an interesting contraption, might be good for yeast propagation. but as CM2 said not really good for longnecks. perhaps if they fit over a bigger bottle, maybe 3 or 4L. long term storage might be an issue too. tell us how they go dataphage.

might even be good just for a few bottles to share with those "ewww what is that" friends

-Phill


----------



## dataphage (20/5/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> well considering the average brewer would have 3 batches or so bottled at any one time you'd need at least 150 of them (1 for each bottle) which means your up for $600. now I did have 350 odd bottles ready for drinking at one stage. buggered if im going to spend $1800 for sediment reducing things. hell you could go straight to kegs and top of the line filtering units.
> 
> I also think you missed the point. its a 2 part unit, where you dont use a crown seal. also if you did take it off to put a cown seal on, you'd loose most of the carbonation as soon as released the pressure.
> 
> ...



I know, it's just a toy to keep me amused! 

I do get the point of a 2 part system, honest! What I was really wondering is whether you could use it as a disengorgement tool for speciality brews. There was one listed on here a while ago that had this champagne like aging. I was wondering if it could the pressure without leaking...


----------



## dataphage (17/6/08)

Long section on Craftbrewer Radio here: http://radio.craftbrewer.org/shows/June2-08.mp3


----------

